# I am new



## Stang1023 (Sep 25, 2018)

Just looking for some help to build a stronger marriage with my wife. I enjoy photography and spending time with my family.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

can we get more context

how long have you been married, first time for both?
what are her interest 
do you both communicate to each other? 
Kids?
do both of you work? 
how would you describe your marriage as opposed to her


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Is your user's name because you like mustangs? 

It's hard to give advice without knowing more, but in general the best way to build a good relationship is to be the best version of yourself. Most men need a purpose in their lives to drive them and need to show some measure of success. Many men fail by losing their independence when they get married and becoming complacent. 

Read the married man's sex life primer and read how to be a 3% man and see if any of those things apply to you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

With no real info about any issues in your marriage, I can give you something that I believe would help anyone improve their marriage. It's two books that are better than most counseling/therapy when it comes to building a strong, passionate marriage.

"Love Busters" and "His Needs, Her Needs"

Read them in that order and do the work that they say to do. See if you can get her to read them too and for her to do the work together with you.


----------

